# Power Out Of Ca18det



## CA18FASTBACK92 (May 26, 2004)

What is the quickest and cheapest way to get over 200hp out of my ca18det.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

swap in a SR20DET


just kidding....


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

FMIC, exhaust, boost controller.


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

i for one am ashamed of myself because the ca18det is the engine i know least about when it comes to nissan . maybe i can get schooled by someone?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Boost controller would be the easiest. I'm pretty sure that motor can handle about 13lbs of boost, so you should be well over 200 hp when boosting 13lbs. Just dont make it an everyday thing.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

do what jordan(93blackser) said

13psi maybe pushing it just a little bit .. t25 maxes out around 12psi but you could push it to 14-15psi if you really wanted to 

i'm a ca18 noob myself  when would you start running into problems due to stock fuel injector size / maf??


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> do what jordan(93blackser) said
> 
> 13psi maybe pushing it just a little bit .. t25 maxes out around 12psi but you could push it to 14-15psi if you really wanted to
> 
> i'm a ca18 noob myself  when would you start running into problems due to stock fuel injector size / maf??


t25 will push out 18lbs max. More than that if you block off the waste gate but i mean come on...honestly...who does that?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Bumpin said:


> t25 will push out 18lbs max. More than that if you block off the waste gate but i mean come on...honestly...who does that?


ppl go t28 before they push 18psi on t25


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

how would a ca handle drifting? all i ever hear is the sr is the best for that application but the cooling system has to be upgraded to hold the heat. how would a ca do?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> ppl go t28 before they push 18psi on t25


Not everybody :cheers:


----------



## CA18FASTBACK92 (May 26, 2004)

i have a short ram intake from my ka24de, would that work on the ca or would i have to modify?Also anyone put a cai on the ca18?


----------



## CA18FASTBACK92 (May 26, 2004)

is there a way to increase boost without installing a boost controller?maybe a dumb question


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

s3v3rth3stars said:


> how would a ca handle drifting? all i ever hear is the sr is the best for that application but the cooling system has to be upgraded to hold the heat. how would a ca do?


 its good for drifting. can sustain power and high revs well


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> its good for drifting. can sustain power and high revs well


this engine seems to be really underrated. ive been searching all day and most people that have them really love them and they are *CHEAP!!!!!*


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

alright, i'm gonna school you noobs real fast: stock T25 on the CA can be boosted to about 14psi before losing efficiency, although i'd stick with 12psi. this equates to around 230ish whp. you cannot run these boost pressures without the previously mentioned mods, being an exhaust and FMIC. the stock sidemount isnt good enough to run that kind of boost and the stock 240 exhaust is too small to use for a turbo application. an S15 T28 will get you more boost and more power, to a over 300whp. if you tune it correctly, you will still be able to run the stock injectors with the T28, with the help of a fuel pressure regulator and a fuel pump. drifting: you can use any engine for drifting. drifting relies on suspension and skill, not power. get that through your head before you even try it. CAI: no, you cant use it. with a turbo application there is an intake pipe coming off the turbo that is fairly short with a filter on it. a CAI does not work with a turbo. boost: you cannot change boost without a boost controller, unless you want to destroy your engine. i know of a way to do that. you can get a manual boost controller for about 75bucks new.


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

great post! all the facts and no bull thanks bro. i feel so much more confident in the ca18 now. i used to think the sr was the way to go now im not so sure. the ca is like 1000 cheaper and with that money you can make way more power than an sr. and 300 hp with just fuel and fmic and exhaust and a t28?! that is just crazy. 

and on top of that its a high revver. i dont know why i hadnt read up on this little badass before. 

blackser :cheers: thanks bro


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i think people just like the sr20 because atleast in the beggining of the motor swapping, it was probably very cheap and you could get them from all over japan or australia and wherever else... ca18 was made for like 2 or 3 years, and was used in the older silvias/180's. people must have thought :hmm, go with the old motor, or the new one which replaced it? what they dont know is that it has more technology and is just a better engine when you really weigh the facts. so what if the sr has 20 more hp stock? your going to mod the motor anyways... CA's are the shit and sr's are just overrated and everywhere. its not even a big deal if you get an sr anymore, you just joined the biggest bandwagon in the nissan world.woo hoo.go against the grain,AND get the better of the 2...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i used to worship the sr as well.. until i learned how great CA and RB engines are..

rb > ca > sr


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> alright, i'm gonna school you noobs real fast: stock T25 on the CA can be boosted to about 14psi before losing efficiency, although i'd stick with 12psi. this equates to around 230ish whp. you cannot run these boost pressures without the previously mentioned mods, being an exhaust and FMIC. the stock sidemount isnt good enough to run that kind of boost and the stock 240 exhaust is too small to use for a turbo application. an S15 T28 will get you more boost and more power, to a over 300whp. if you tune it correctly, you will still be able to run the stock injectors with the T28, with the help of a fuel pressure regulator and a fuel pump. drifting: you can use any engine for drifting. drifting relies on suspension and skill, not power. get that through your head before you even try it. CAI: no, you cant use it. with a turbo application there is an intake pipe coming off the turbo that is fairly short with a filter on it. a CAI does not work with a turbo. boost: you cannot change boost without a boost controller, unless you want to destroy your engine. i know of a way to do that. you can get a manual boost controller for about 75bucks new.



Your dyno may say you are getting 230hp out of a Garrett T25 but it would be lying. Have you actually seen the T25??? Its tiny!!! The dyno may say 230 rwhp but your quarter mile time will say mid 14's. You are certainly not going to get 230hp out of 12psi either, the T25 is just too physically small.

The max you are going to get out of boost + intercooler + exhaust with a factory CA is around 180rwhp

The T28 is an excellent mod though but needs some compressor housing rotation and new coolant and oil lines to fit - its not a 100% bolt on.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

what are some other good mods you could put on the ca18??


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Joel said:


> Your dyno may say you are getting 230hp out of a Garrett T25 but it would be lying. Have you actually seen the T25??? Its tiny!!! The dyno may say 230 rwhp but your quarter mile time will say mid 14's. You are certainly not going to get 230hp out of 12psi either, the T25 is just too physically small.
> .


i havent personally done so myself, but i have read and have seen dyno charts of cars with that set-up. maybe some people have lied, i dont know. give some money and i'll get a CA and try it


----------



## CA18FASTBACK92 (May 26, 2004)

How much boost?power can I expect to run with 3 inch exhaust and stock intercooler?Also what is stock boost on the ca?7 or 8 lbs maybe?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

on a stock intercooler, not much..you could still run 12psi or higher but you may run into some problems.. at 12psi, it's gonna get pretty hot.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> i havent personally done so myself, but i have read and have seen dyno charts of cars with that set-up. maybe some people have lied, i dont know. give some money and i'll get a CA and try it


There you go. I have done it.
I have noticed a trend that US dynos read a lot higher than Aussie dynos though. The proof is in the quarter mile.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Joel said:


> Have you actually seen the T25??? Its tiny!!!



I have.. but for those who haven't.... here are some pics. Turbo is from a redtop SR.



















anyone have pics of a T28 with a ruler next to it? I don't come into contact with T28's that often.. just want to see the difference besides the obvious.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Joel said:


> The proof is in the quarter mile.


very true. i second that. but then again, there is always the problem with traction and a poor driver....


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

yea i agree...when your on the track, the driver makes a huge difference. if the owner of the car cant even handle 200 at the wheels, the 1/4 is gonna suck ass. the dyno cant really lie about how much power you put down...can it?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Opium - thats a T25G not a T25. The T25 is smaller again!!!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Kelso said:


> yea i agree...when your on the track, the driver makes a huge difference. if the owner of the car cant even handle 200 at the wheels, the 1/4 is gonna suck ass. the dyno cant really lie about how much power you put down...can it?


It wont lie if every other car you compare it to was done on the same dyno.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Joel said:


> Opium - thats a T25G not a T25. The T25 is smaller again!!!



yeah the blades on the T25 are the equivalent to a USD 50cent coin. I had one on my FF DET.So the tiny! hahaha 

no pics of that turbo though


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

OPIUM said:


>


i never knew they were so small!!!!!!!!! my friggin testicle is bigger than that  how do those things make power?????!!!!!!!!11 

clearly, hks spl t51r is the way to go


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

http://www.hostdub.com/albums/Trevahhhh/000_0037_002.thumb.jpg

heres a picture of my brothers new turbo next to a cd. massive.


----------

